# My Name is Meemo



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

I was doing a massive water change on the juvenile axo tanks the other day and decided to do away with the fake exo-terra plants/decorations in exchange for real plants and driftwood. When I picked off one suction cupped plant, I was surprised to find this one tiny tiny axolotl amongst the average sized juvies.

My juvies are averaging 3.5" and this little guy definitely was not. I scooped him out to take a closer look. Meemo is very much lacking in... most aspects. He's 1.5", has one gimpy hand about 3x smaller than the other and has balance issues. He's now living comfortably in a 10 gallon to himself, until I figure out what to do with him.

Meet Meemo!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

He's waving in the last picture. Sup Meemo.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

this guy is just too damn cute!!!!


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> He's waving in the last picture. Sup Meemo.


That's the 1st thought I had too.
It's always nice to find surprises.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thats adorable :0! Tempting...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, love the name. It's like Nemo with his special fin.


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

WAY too cute!!!
Hi Meemo


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Love the name


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

your a rescuer


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Atom said:


> lol, love the name. It's like Nemo with his special fin.


Haha, you got it! His "special hand" is the reason why he looks like he's waving in the last photo.... he's actually falling over 



AWW said:


> your a rescuer


Nahhh.... I gave that up a few years ago. Really.... I did.... :bigsmile:


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

o if only i had my palundarium finished... 
But, expect that when it is finished i will be contacting you for sure!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Grete_J said:


> _Nahhh.... I gave that up a few years ago. Really.... I did.... :bigsmile:_


I don't believe it for a second.....once a rescuer, always a rescuer 
I just love that little Memo - s/he's a real cutie.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

awww he is kyoot! he looks like he's smiling in all his pictures!! i wish i could pick him up, but i don't have the slightest clue how to care for one.


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

awwwww - a micro axo  hi Meemo!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Peek a Boo Meemo 









With the size he's at, his 10 gallon condo seems more like a mansion









Thanks to rickwaines for helping furnish his condo with nice, floaty water lettuce!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Meemo is the sweetest!


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Meemo's taken to hiding on the rock from Laurie, hidden in the water lettuce


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

Cute little guy!!


----------

